# i thought this was cute :3 (not a betta)



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i was holding my brother's ball python, i really loved the snake  so i wanted to make something cute for her :lol: so i made this:








also it is made out of pen, i don't have pencils :I


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I did some of my best work in pen, it really tests you to make the best of your marks and to improvise when you mess up. 
Looks really good.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, i mean "love" not "loved "  lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool drawing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That is a very nice drawing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks jess


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

That's a really cute drawing.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks frosty ^-^


----------

